# Lambs are coming soon and I'm freaking out !



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 21, 2012)

Read the title!! We're gonna get 2 lambs soon and I'm freaking out ! What do I feed them ?How warm do they need to be? (its been in the 60's lately so I think they will be fine) how much do they eat. What diseases are they prown to? Would they be fine just grazing on some of the grass in our yard? Poisonous plants????? Their 5 or 3 month old, (not sure...) so they are weaned. WHAT KIND OF SHELTER DO THEY NEED? How well will they hold in perhaps, -60 weather? They are so crossed theres no main blood in them, but one of the breeds is dorper.

If y'all help me I might post pics.....


----------



## SheepGirl (May 21, 2012)

*What do I feed them?*
You can feed them hay (or pasture, but fill them up on hay first) and then if they are currently getting grain, you will want to continue the same amount of the same product while they're at your place, and you can wean them off that, change to a different grain, or continue feeding it. A good 16% sheep feed will be good for them to get them to grow.

*How warm do they need to be?*
They should be fine the way they are.

*How much do they eat?*
Sort of answered above. But it does depend on their growth rate (slow, moderate, rapid), because that determines the amount of nutrients they need. Growth rate is usually determined by mature size (what size their parents are). Big sheep gain weight rapidly, medium sized sheep are moderate gainers, and little sheep are slow gainers.

*What diseases are they prone to?*
A bunch! But they are not all that common, so no need to worry. You will want to make sure they have had their CD/T shots, if not, you will want to give that to them to prevent Clostridium perfringens types C and D (enterotoxemia/overeating disease) and tetanus. Also, acidiosis may be an issue. If you get wethers, you'll want to watch out for urinary calculi. Ummm....I'm trying to think of some you should watch out for lol....hmmm....I'm sure the other people can fill me in for what I've missed. Oh yah--internal parasites and external parasites.

*Would they be fine just grazing on some of the grass in our yard? Poisonous plants?*
Yes, but once it runs out (if it gets too short, i.e. 2" or less) you will need to feed hay.

Black nightshade, foxglove, yew, bleeding hearts, tomatoes, I'm sure you can google a list with plants native to your area.

*What kind of shelter do they need?*
A simple three-sided shelter is ideal. It doesn't have to be anything fancy. Lambs need 8 sq ft of space but adult sheep need 12 sq ft. Ewes w/ lambs (for something to think about in the future) need about 25-30 sq ft.

*How well will they hold in perhaps, -60 weather?*
If you get them locally, they should be adapted to your climate. However, to keep them warm in winter, make sure they keep their bellies full because digestion helps keep them warm.


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 21, 2012)

*
You can feed them hay (or pasture, but fill them up on hay first) and then if they are currently getting grain, you will want to continue the same amount of the same product while they're at your place, and you can wean them off that, change to a different grain, or continue feeding it. A good 16% sheep feed will be good for them to get them to grow.*
KK, makes sense.. Does any hay / alfafa work? Like could we use the same Brand of hay (Hehe, almost said hair.And are there really 'brands' of hay, or just different spots you get them from?) we use as bedding for the chickens? What is alfafa?? I always thought of hair & alfafa the same thing 
*
They should be fine the way they are.
*
Okay, thanks

*Sort of answered above. But it does depend on their growth rate (slow, moderate, rapid), because that determines the amount of nutrients they need. Growth rate is usually determined by mature size (what size their parents are). Big sheep gain weight rapidly, medium sized sheep are moderate gainers, and little sheep are slow gainers.*
Makes most sense. Well, not really to ME. I'm a poultry person (  ) so I'm used to ~ Big = slow gainer (such as our brahma) Medium = Normal (such as our austrolorp) & Small = Fast (such as our cochins, japanese bantams, well a lot really)

*A bunch! But they are not all that common, so no need to worry. You will want to make sure they have had their CD/T shots, if not, you will want to give that to them to prevent Clostridium perfringens types C and D (enterotoxemia/overeating disease) and tetanus. Also, acidiosis may be an issue. If you get wethers, you'll want to watch out for urinary calculi. Ummm....I'm trying to think of some you should watch out for lol....hmmm....I'm sure the other people can fill me in for what I've missed. Oh yah--internal parasites and external parasites.*
CD/T is a tentaus shot right? Please speak english tho  ! I would ask the person we're getting them from what shots their up to date on and not on right? Any de-wormer brands you reccomend? External parasites...?? Like...err..whats that one.... The parasite thing they can get if you don't dock their tail, Fly strike? Parasites like that? And of course, worms and such.

*Yes, but once it runs out (if it gets too short, i.e. 2" or less) you will need to feed hay.

Black nightshade, foxglove, yew, bleeding hearts, tomatoes, I'm sure you can google a list with plants native to your area.*
Okay, this way ~ Any types of GRASS poisonous? And also, would they be fine if (with surpurvision) going in the woods to browse some. Do they like to eat twigs, or are they complete browsers? We have a lot of willows if they like those sorta things. Theres only one kind of thing i think they would be poisonous too, and I think they can eat it, all i know is it sometimes chokes dogs if they eat it.


*A simple three-sided shelter is ideal. It doesn't have to be anything fancy. Lambs need 8 sq ft of space but adult sheep need 12 sq ft. Ewes w/ lambs (for something to think about in the future) need about 25-30 sq ft.*
Wow, ewes w/ lambs need a lot of space! Good thing thats in the future! On here someone showed a 4 sided shelter to house 1-3 goats, think that would work? 


*If you get them locally, they should be adapted to your climate. However, to keep them warm in winter, make sure they keep their bellies full because digestion helps keep them warm.*


Yes !!! Woot! Finally getting an Alaskan thing works ! Yup, their from here, ONE thing i can cross off

Ya I'm a bit of a worry wort XD And when we got chickens, we got breeds that (when we looked up) were NOT for begginners, but i didn't stress a thing ! Course this is a Big animal..lots different


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 22, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> *
> You can feed them hay (or pasture, but fill them up on hay first) and then if they are currently getting grain, you will want to continue the same amount of the same product while they're at your place, and you can wean them off that, change to a different grain, or continue feeding it. A good 16% sheep feed will be good for them to get them to grow.*
> KK, makes sense.. Does any hay / alfafa work? Like could we use the same Brand of hay (Hehe, almost said hair.And are there really 'brands' of hay, or just different spots you get them from?) we use as bedding for the chickens? What is alfafa?? I always thought of hair & alfafa the same thing
> *
> ...


----------

